# Drone planes



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 7, 2007)

Will Military Aircraft someday have no human pilots?

I know right now that the Air Force of differant countries use Spy drones, but will they ever experiment with drone fighters, bombers, or transports? 

It may stop the casualty rate of Airmen, but not of planes perhaps. Computers can be pretty stupid.


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2007)

You mean like these? 

The future is already here. Some of the carrier op photos are marketing pics and simulated. But these Unmanned Combat Air Vehicles (UCAV) are already flying and undergoing validation tests. These pics include the British Corax, the German Barakkuda, and the US X-46 and X-47B developed from the Joint-Unmanned Combat Air Systems (J-UCAS) program.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 8, 2007)

scary. no aces. except for the robots.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 9, 2007)

Oh no, it's Terminator all over again! But seriously, wouldn't there be a problem with hostile forces hacking into such aircraft, and gaining control? Also, I saw a few on TV recently, but they were all remote controlled, so not true robots


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2007)

NegCreep. You are confusing a RC aircraft with a UAV/UAS/UCAV. These plaines are not reliant upon a ground based pilot to provide a data link stream for control surface and flight management.


----------

